# Share a Pic of your horse!!!



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello! And welcome to the forum  

Here’s my curly unicorn (I have severe horse allergies and if it wasn’t for the curly breed, I wouldn’t be able to be around these amazing animals). He’s a 20 year old Gelding named Andee (registered name is BNC Andee). I’ve had him for four years now :smile:


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Welcome!

I have 8 so this will be long!


First is my heart horse (that I stole from my DH) Stitch. She's a 6 year old APHA mare who has more attitude than any horse I've ever met. DH offered to let me ride her for our first novice competitive trail ride this year because my horses were too green and our 18 year old Arabian's gaits hurt my back. Turns out she loved it and I love her so in our first season we have 240 AERC miles of Limited Distance rides and another 45-ish competitive trail/intro rides. She also loves cattle sorting which DH will be using her for over the winter. She came to us as a VERY green rodeo bronc and has turned into our favorite horse.

Second is DH's heart horse the afore mentioned 18 year old Arabian Chico (I believe his registered name is Lad's Switch Blade but we don't have his papers). He also went to that first novice ride with DH and they both love it. This horse is a saint, you can put any beginner on him (or our 2 year old nephew) and he plods around like an old pony but at a ride he trots 12 mph and wants to chase all the front runners down. 

Third is my future (hopefully) 50+ mile horse Jake (TRJ Just Jake) a purebred Arabian who was intended to be a halter horse. We bought him as his 4th owner in Feburary as very green and have been taking him out on his first trail rides and getting him used to the world outside the arena. He did a 10 mile Novice CTR in July and did amazing but I had to pull him from his first 30 mile ride because he went on a bucking fit a few miles in. He's back to doing great and hopefully will be ready for next season!

Fourth is Lilo my other future 50+ mile horse. I want more than anything to have an Endurance horse with a brain like Stitch but a body that is more built for long distances. Enter Lilo a 3 year old Half Arab/ Half Paint! She's not broke yet and we're just getting her used to being okay with people and haltering so there's a long road ahead but she's doing great!

Fifth is Daisy a 4 year old Missouri Fox Trotter. I got her for my birthday last year as I had been wanting a gaited horse badly. I rode her all over all winter until something upset her and she bucked me off onto my head in the Spring. Thanks to my helmet I was only bruised (and had a few bruised ribs) but was pretty shaken. DH has been riding her for me and she's doing great. She's working on gaiting under saddle now and we're ready to take her back out on the trails.

Sixth is Comet a 7 year old Rocky Mountain Horse. He's going to hopefully be DH's future endurance/trail horse but is still a little green.

Seventh is Nacho a 13 year old Florida Cracker auction rescue. We think he has some health issues that prevent us from riding him so he's just a pasture puff for now.

Finally, we have Hector a 1.5 year old Quarter Horse (AQHA What the Hector). He's just a baby now but can lead/lunge/tie/etc and is getting ready for some saddle training next spring.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll play...

The flea-bitten grey is Blue. He is 17 years old and I used to use him for hunter/jumper. Now we just play.
The Sorrel Mare is Sierra (I'm goofing off on her). She's a 10 year old TWH.
The Sorrel QH Gelding is Pistol. He is 34 years old and we have done dressage, hunter/jumper, equitation, western, parade, drill, whatever... we've done it all...
The Bay is Riley. He's my 12 year old AQHA All Arounder.
The other Bay that is shown w/ the GSD is Beauty. She is 24 and is Rileys mother. She's a witch with a nasty buck but we love her. We don't ride her... but we love her.
The Buckskin is Cloud. He's my 4 year old AQHA, NFQHA, IBHA, Heritage Ranch Horse, FQHA... We haven't shown in anything yet.. just one judged trail ride... He's just my guy for whatever I wanna do with him


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I love everyone's horses!  Welcome to the forum. :wave:

This is Promise, my 5yr old bay OTTB mare. 
I stumbled upon her while I wasn't even looking for a horse, it just kinda happened & we clicked instantly. She has been a lot of work, as I had to pretty much start her from ground zero (she had no ground manners, never had groundwork, only ridden, which she shouldn't have been with no groundwork prior!) & she is my best friend. <3 She is super playful & silly, every bit of 5! :lol:

My plan with her is trail riding & English pleasure.  She's pretty bold!

I have better pictures but I'm at work & these are all I have on my work computer.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! We have two 8yr old Paint geldings. First is my chestnut overo APHA gelding Rodeo Time, and second is my daughter's tobiano Ace. Ive head Rodeo since he was 8mo old, and Ace has been with us coming up on 2 years! Both are incredible with my kids, and are the best of pals!


----------



## aequine (Sep 23, 2018)

Love seeing all your horses!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! We had a thread like this a while back; it was very popular! 

Chivas, my heart horse 2007 model 14.3H Chocolate RMHA gelding purchased at age 4. I am his third owner, including his breeder. He wasn't started under saddle until age three with owner #2 so hoping he stays sound for a long time! 


Sassy, my 23 yr old 14.1H palomino AQHA mare who was my third child's horse. She is often mistaken for a much younger horse but has been retired since age 18 r/t arthritis and daughter more interested in boys :icon_rolleyes:

And finally Kahlua my 15 yr old 14.2H grade paint mare purchased for the grandson to learn on


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Sassy's face looks not like herself in that picture! But her coat is sure glowing!! 

Here is her cuteness modeling a green Zilco bridle (the bridle is for sale btw)


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to seeing more pix of your pony!

All my horses have been heart horses for various reasons. 

This was the first horse I ever owned, a childhood dream come true. A gift after he threw me, LOL. Arab gelding, Green Acres Magic ("Magic"), aka The Cheese (as in "the Cheese stands alone"). I had him 22 years before he passed at 28.









This was my 2nd horse, who taught me MORE than I ever could have imagined. She was a 1/2 Arab 1/2 Paint that I got as a birthday gift when she was a yearling. She was the horse that got me into showing and we were the only 1/2 Arab/Arab that was consistently showing cowhorse when we showed cowhorse. We did trail riding, Trail Trials, Cowboy Races, Versatility show, appeared in demos at Horse Expos & showed Reined Cowhorse. She was spectactularly talent and we still had things to try, but she unfortunately passed in a stable accident. I had her 16 incredible years. She was a complete babysitter for kids & newbies, too. This is Cherokee Desert Star ("Star"):










































This is Nu Shiney Shocks ("Pi") my AQHA cowhorse bred mare. We have mainly shown cowhorse, but have done some Ranch Riding & some Versatility Shows & we do a little trail riding when we can. She is 9 this year & is still a campaigner:

From earlier this year at a cowhorse show:
















Others:

















And last, but not least, is my 2 yo AQHA cowhorse bred filly & 2019 Snaffle Bit Futurity hopeful, Sheza Smart Nu Ride ("Scarlett).  I got her as a yearling from the same friend I bought Pi from. She is actually Pi's niece! She is two this and started training in May of this year. You can see additional videos/pix in my journal thread.


----------



## aequine (Sep 23, 2018)

@kewpalace beautiful horses! Love your 2yo filly! Heres two more pics of my buddies.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

aequine said:


> @kewpalace beautiful horses! Love your 2yo filly!


Thank you @aequine! Yea, Scarlett's a favorite with a lot of people, LOL, 1st & foremost my Mom. She's a goofy girl, but loves her job so far & is learning by leaps & bounds. So fun to watch. I had Star started and got Pi already started, but did the majority of the training on them myself (with LOTS of help from Trainers). It's nice to just watch the process with Scarlett. 

Your Ponies are lovely! Looks like they have great demeanors & Love their coloring, too.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

@kewpalace - I love when you share pics of your horses - they're all so beautiful!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Aw, Thanks @JoBlueQuarter! Everyone loves to hear that about their horses.


----------



## ww farm (Apr 12, 2017)

*My herd*

Hi aequine!


Your horses are beautiful


I have my beautiful 18 month old IALHA Azteca yearling "Aviva". She is 18 months old (13 months in this photo). Her mom is my 12 year old Azteca mare "Felina". I have had her since she was 7 months. (I have a previous thread in breeding under "Felina's First" when Felina was expecting and after giving birth). My trusty steed is "Splash", my 17 year old red dunn overo paint. We bought him as a three year old. (This is not me in the photo--he was borrowed for the parade.)


----------



## aequine (Sep 23, 2018)

@ww farm thank you! And your horses are so beautiful as well


----------



## Willrider (Oct 25, 2018)

Everyone has such pretty horses! I will share my three now.
The pinto is our naughty Shetland holly, she’s 12.2 hands and eleven years old.
The bay is my OTTB gelding, Will, he’s 16.2 hands and twenty three.
The palomino is my sister’s rockstar mare Rapunzel. She is only 13.3 hands and jumps huge 3 foot oxers. She is 14 years old.
I also have a STB mare that I board about twenty miles away. These three live on our property.
























@wwfarm, your horses are lovely. I’ve never seen such a little baby!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Trigger - my heart horse, my first horse, the Mazaratti I got when I wanted/thought I was buying a golf cart... but IDK. Maybe it's like the Rolling Stones say: You can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes you just might find... you get what you need:












Me and Trigger. I tried riding bareback that evening - he's like sitting on a 2x4. No thank you. I'll just try Gina... or maybe Supes when he's back up to weight since he's a shorty bum.












Speaking of Supes. This is him and my son. They just putzed around in the pasture and the yard that afternoon with no bit, no bridle, no reins. I HAVE NO IDEA why Son felt he needed his lever action 30-30 and scabbard on Supe's that day, but whatever. Son was delighted.


*







*

Me and Gina, my husband's mare. I took her to Coffee Mill Lake last month as a back up horse:

*







*

Son and Sarge. He was bought as mine when we thought Trigger was going to be impossible to emotionally salvage. Now he's an Everyone's Horse.












Our Medicine Hat filly, Outback, Gina, and Oops and Daughter. Oops was born to us in February, 2016, she's old enough to start getting ponied up and ridden a little.











Sally, Outback's mom, Outback, and Mr. Trigger:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We have a few horses, but here is the main one I'm working with right now.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

First pic is me and my 2 year old QH/Paint filly, Echo. Second is my other 2yr old Paint, Luna. The third is out TWH, Gypsy. And the last is our MFT, Destiny.


----------



## carp614 (May 24, 2016)

Doodlebug doing pony rides at the Spring fundraiser


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I have three Morgan mares- two retired oldies and one 11 year old maybe-kinda-sorta-wannabe endurance horse.

Isabel (Tara's Isabel), my first horse. Daughter of fancy world champion but burned out of show training, therapeutic riding dropout, happy hacker extraordinaire. She has attitude and sass in spades, even at 24 years old.


















Maggie (Juneson's Image), 22 year old, semi-retired endurance horse who is here as a pasture buddy for Isabel and occasionally strolls around the block under saddle.


















Fizz (Windfield Effervescence), a perplexing mare who I have had just over a year and am still trying to understand. She is low girl in the herd even though she's bigger, faster, and stronger than the old ladies. Incredibly sensitive and submissive to horse body language, but more of a "make me do it" sort of horse to ride. We'll see if we turn things around to get to some endurance events next season.



















All three a couple of weeks ago


----------



## OldWannabeCowboyLol (Oct 27, 2018)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My two -- Brooke, 8 year old Morgan without papers (from an abandoned breeding herd), and her BFF pony Pippa.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

View attachment 974121











The first picture is my mare, a solid colour paint she is 13 yrs old and if she liked showing she would be the absolute perfect horse. she is a great trail horse, surefooted, couldn't find a better trail horse. she does very well in dressage but just hates it.

The second picture is my sisters oldest daughter, on my mare and two of her daughters" ponies. both very nice ponies and the mini is also a cart horse.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

This is a picture of Sis on her GD's 12.1 H pony, we decided to take her to a local dressage show just for the fun of it and get her used to going to other places,she was a star and did very well.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> View attachment 974149
> 
> 
> This is a picture of Sis on her GD's 12.1 H pony, we decided to take her to a local dressage show just for the fun of it and get her used to going to other places,she was a star and did very well.




Such a cutie!!! I can't get over that mane!


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! You have a beautiful pair there! 

This is my 10 year old Trottingbred gelding “Honky Tonk Jet” aka Jet. He’s around 13.1hh and has a sassy, yet fun personality to boot! I look forward to seeing my little guy every time I go to the barn. He’s currently in training to be a little Eventing pony! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MalNielsen (Nov 2, 2018)

These are my current horses. 
Amberloid, 9 yrs old, Palomino.
Casiro H., 17 yrs old, Danish Warmblood
Clementine H., 13 yrs old, Danish Warmblood.
I have 5 mini shetties as well :smile:


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

That must be silly Lafayette...


----------



## KristinLynnCiscos19 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's my mare Miss Quebec, a 15 year old off track Standardbred 🙂 she's a cuddle bug but also a diva! This photo showed up in my memories taken 3 years ago, had a good laugh again! I'll post my other two as well.


----------



## KristinLynnCiscos19 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here we go all three together!! Miss Quebec on the left (15 year old off track Standardbred), Cisco's Sweetheart my 15 year old AQHA mare in the middle and Delmonica Spur my 24 year old off track Standardbred mare on the right!


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

This is Toby. He's not "mine" (he's a barn horse), but he's my товарищ, my comrade. I finally got a shot of him wearing the halter I got for him. He says "got any more food?" (a: no, but I was about to turn him out for the night where there is lots of hay.)


----------



## ManicDaisy (Dec 13, 2018)

Here’s my pretty Aria. She’s a 11yo Arabian-Andalusian. Like all the white/gray horses around here, her mane and tail are permanently died red from the dirt.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I love all the pictures!!

My first legally owned horse (I leased for years growing up haha!) is my 8 year old half Arabian/half Paint mare Izzie (Written In The Stars+). She's truly the most frustrating horse I have ever ridden, but also hands down the most fun. She humbles me to no end, but she's a saint to the kids. So she's a forever horse and my heart 









































































And then is our 4 year old handsome purebred Arabian gelding, Diego (Arkynstone). We bought him for my husband to ride and eventually show, though he wanted me to show him his first year. 2019 I'm handing over the reins (aside from Regionals and Nationals; he said he doesn't want to ride for those).


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Trigger (breed unknown, 11ish) and his dapples, looking svelte in his summer coat













Trigger... two days ago, fat and fuzzy for winter, which is how I like them going into the coldest part of the year:











Superman (QH, grandson of Doc Bar, 22ish):












Sarge, a few days after getting him home from the auction we bought him at:












Me and Gina this summer (She's a QH and 6 now) 













A collage of Oops (Turns 3 in February) and a couple of pictures from just two days ago. She sure showed that crappy old clothes hamper who's boss:

































Outback aka Nishkin:












Outback, her momma, Sally, and Trigger, honorary big brother:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My girls 

Me and Laela on our last camping trip. She's 12 years old










Laela's filly Novia who was born in May 2016










And Star aka Starhorse, she is also 12 years old


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Tazzie said:


> I love all the pictures!!
> 
> My first legally owned horse (I leased for years growing up haha!) is my 8 year old half Arabian/half Paint mare Izzie (Written In The Stars+). She's truly the most frustrating horse I have ever ridden, but also hands down the most fun. She humbles me to no end, but she's a saint to the kids. So she's a forever horse and my heart 🙂
> Andd then is our 4 year old handsome purebred Arabian gelding, Diego (Arkynstone). We bought him for my husband to ride and eventually show, though he wanted me to show him his first year. 2019 I'm handing over the reins (aside from Regionals and Nationals; he said he doesn't want to ride for those).


Beautiful horses AND beautiful costume!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's Echo, my 5 year old mutt :angel2:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

redbadger said:


> Beautiful horses AND beautiful costume!


Thank you! They are our babies  and the costume was custom made for us  I've loved it since I saw it!


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

*Christmas Ponies*


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Ki my long yearling says Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## thedartmoorlover (Jul 23, 2019)

I own a 13.2hh strawberry roan dartmoor Hill pony and he is the best thing that has ever happened to me I'm so glad we got him I was five and he was a four and a half year old unback my mum has backed him I ride him and he's so lovely and cheeky he was saved from meat man by other woman who bought him. His passport name is Roland (so fancy lol) but we just call him Roley he's 11 years old and I've now owned him for 7 years and could never give him up or sell him hope you enjoy pics.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

thedartmoorlover said:


> I own a 13.2hh strawberry roan dartmoor Hill pony and he is the best thing that has ever happened to me I'm so glad we got him I was five and he was a four and a half year old unback my mum has backed him I ride him and he's so lovely and cheeky he was saved from meat man by other woman who bought him. His passport name is Roland (so fancy lol) but we just call him Roley he's 11 years old and I've now owned him for 7 years and could never give him up or sell him hope you enjoy pics.


So cute!


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought I’d share pictures of Andee’s weight loss!


----------



## thedartmoorlover (Jul 23, 2019)

Aww thanks


----------



## thedartmoorlover (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow that's amazing weight loss roles was also a fatso weighing nearly half a tonne when we got him but now he's done to around 380 kilos


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Alright..I'm cheating. He's not my horse, but he made a big impact on me. Unfortunately he passed away due to colic..
My bad eq during my earlier years of riding- but that smile was full force because I was with my favorite! Worth mentioning because I was not the happiest person in those years...
He still crosses my mind at odd hours..


----------



## thedartmoorlover (Jul 23, 2019)

Finalcanter said:


> Alright..I'm cheating. He's not my horse, but he made a big impact on me. Unfortunately he passed away due to colic..
> My bad eq during my earlier years of riding- but that smile was full force because I was with my favorite! Worth mentioning because I was not the happiest person in those years...
> He still crosses my mind at odd hours..


He's so gorgeous. I'm so sorry he passed away. 😞


----------



## Just an equestrian (Jul 20, 2019)

My little devil is a 15.2hh thoroughbred. He is definitely the most cheeky horse I have ever met!!


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

One of the most recent photos..taken at Breyerfest 2019
Both horses are Standardbreds..and the riders are our "designated riders"

They have been riding our guys for close to nine years!


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

This is Lindy our 11 yr old Welsh mare
We have had her for 4 yrs in August 
It has been a long road to get where we are now but it finally all came together 😊


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Here is a picture of a horse that my sister and I bought recently. A quarter horse gelding that in his previous life was a western pleasure horse. This picture was taken after we had him for 3 weeks and at his first dressage show.
We were very pleased with him that day.


----------



## Horseservant121 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have one mare named Moonshine. I have had her for a year, and she is middle aged. She is a quarter horse, and she does trail riding, and she is learning dressage. All the geldings worship her :bowwdown:. She is used to trail riding, but is learning dressage and trick training. She can back up, do a turn on the forehand, and the statue (exactly what it sounds like. She has taught me almost everything I know about horses.


----------



## TeeZee (May 26, 2018)

This is just one of our youngsters. By Favorite Cartel and out of Dashing Alegria. We call him Trick. He's a character. Modeling a new saddle that we haven't even rode in yet. We hope it works for him.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Toby, looking a bit like a drowned rat, but content. We had just had a monstrous thunderstorm and the temperature dropped 20 degrees (F), so they were happy. (That's down from 96F). That's Jasper peeking over behind him.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

This is vinnie...not mine but I used to ride him...he was an absolute sweetheart and taught alot of people and children to ride...but he could still be a cheeky chappy and throw in the odd buck here and there lol...sadly he passed a few weeks ago from colic😪
The bottom pic is a post his owner put online,she had owned him since she was a young girl and he was her heart horse.


----------



## Smaug (Aug 3, 2019)

Here is my two, plus surprise foal. King is the bay gelding. He is in his late teens and my first horse. He is such a character and loves attention. He has broken into the ring to find me while I was ridding somebody else a couple of times. I guess I should remember that he can untie knots. :rofl:
The black mare is Blackberry, my third horse. (the second is why you should focus on color:icon_rolleyes She was a riding school horse so I was shocked when my farrier said she was pregnant. She is a super sweet calm girl. Anyone can ride her.
And the bay foal is Lyla. I sold her as a long yearling but I still think she's the cutest foal.


----------



## Spenning (Apr 24, 2019)

My love, Sully!


----------



## Storm Hooves (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I only have one pony and she is the sweetest thing. She is a 15 year old, 14.2 hands high, chocolate palomino mare. Her name is Hershey but her full name is Hershey's Chocolate Kisses! I only have one good picture of her because I don't have a phone (and i use a computer), and my mom had to email it to me. By the way, all the horses on this thread are adorable! Once again, welcome to the forum and have a fantastic rest of your day!











Well, I pretty much did all this typing for nothing, because the picture of Hershey wont show up. Sorry! :gallop:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Registered Canadian Horse mare







this is one we raised and trained.










Another registered Canadian Horse mare.


----------

